# Spotting Scope Question



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I am looking for a spotting scope. It will mainly be used for checking targets out to about 200-300 yds, maybe periodic use to look down powerlines, check out large fields, etc. Really don't want to break the bank but don't mind dropping a few hundred on a nice set up. What brand would you suggest I look at? Any advantage with an angled scope versus a straight scope? Suggestions on magnification range, objective size, etc. would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks a bunch for any and all help you can lend.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

The power you need depends on the diameter of bullet hole you're going to be looking for.... I'll never own a straight tube spotter... too much of a pain in the butt to look through. You'll do much better with a angled eye piece spotter that you can put on a stand and just lean over and look through.

To see bullet holes at 200yds with a .223 you need about 40X. 30cal at 300 you need at least 60x unless you use those "marker" targets that give you a big green or orange splat marker when you hit the black.

For "a few hundred bucks" you're not going to get quality optics that are going to allow you to get the resolution you need for anything else. So many other things at ranges of 300yds or more will interfere with even "good" optics.... mirage is one of them. Not a big problem this time of year but the rest of the year it is. Especially after about 10-11am.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I was hoping that you would chime in about this. Thanks for the info. Just to clarify a bit, probably 95% of the time this spotter will be used to look at targets at 100yds. I might use it to look over fields or down powerlines, trying to spot some deer.

I was looking through the Natchez catalog and saw they had a Leupold SX-1 Ventana in 15-45x60mm with an angled eyepiece for $299.99. Is this a decent spotter? Do you think that would satisfy my needs as described above? It says it comes with an retractable lens shade. Please keep in mind that I know very little about spotting scopes and I do appreciate any help you might could lend. 

I'd love to hear any make and model suggestions you may have as well. 

Thanks again.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

That spotter would work well for what you want to do. Spotting "targets" is a much easier proposition than finding bullet holes.

I use a Kowa, 15x60 with a 150MM objective. It's most useful purpose is spotting long range praire dogs for the once a year trip I make to SD... Those are a good bit out of your price range though.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah, I would need to see the bullet holes for sure!!!

Do you have a recommendation in the up to $500 price range? Do I need to purchase the highest magnification and largest objective within my price range?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-52302-Regal-Refractor-Spotting/dp/B001UQ6E3U

For that budget, this is hands down the best buy. The unconditional lifetime warranty is a big plus too... I know a guy who dropped one from about 6ft. They replaced it within a week


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I find my Cannon stabilized Binoculars work best for me.
they are only 10 power but rock solid stability and Zeiss like clarity makes them perfect for both hunting and spotting JMO


----------

